# Hotpoint refrigerator not cooling



## aces11

Hey everyone, just wondering what I should do!  I had this refrigerator sitting outside (sun) for about a month or so, I finally had time to clean it up and get it inside to convert to kegerator.  I turned it on for the first time and everything seems to be fine, but no cool air inside.  Didn't know if it has to run for a while to get going or what?  Sorry for not posting model no., thought this was a basic refrigerator question.  thanks again.


----------



## Square Eye

Arizona....

When it's 435 degrees F. in the shade, it will take it a while to cool.

Make sure all of the coils are clean and are not blocked from air circulation.

If it has been on it's back, it may have to run for a while to redistribute the oil and start cooling. I know some folks will argue that, but it happened to me. I layed it down in the truck for the trip home and it sat for a few days before it started cooling. 

I hope this helps, I'm getting a little smarter every day..
On the other hand, I forget a few things every day.
At the end of the day, maybe I'll still just be even.


----------



## asbestos

Well, it may only drop the temperature say 60 deg. so you are in AZ and the temp is say 130 that makes it 70 in the fridge.

I have been told, by people wiser then myself, that when you move, or especially tip over and old fridge. you need to let it sit for 24hours or so to let all the crap settle back down *before*  you turn it on. I know I know, something about locking a barn door.

"What's paradise like oh my dear? Red hot women, and Ice cold beer.
Whats the other place like yes my dear. . . . .


                       Ice  cold women, and red hot beer"
  NRPS


----------



## jeff1

Hi,



> Sorry for not posting model no., thought this was a basic refrigerator question.



Except no one knows what style refrigerator you have....frost free, air over condenser, static condenser, ect....



> I had this refrigerator sitting outside (sun) for about a month or so



Hopefully no critters moved in during that month.



> I turned it on for the first time and everything seems to be fine, but no cool air inside



Compressor running, fan(s) running, any strange noises?
http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html



> Didn't know if it has to run for a while to get going or what?



-If- working ok, 4-6 hours to start getting cold and 24 hours before getting into an on and off routine.

jeff.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Aces11:
My experience has been to put something in there to cool. One of your kegs or some large containers of water will do just fine. An empty refrigerator or  freezer will short cycle when its empty and seemingly never get cooled off.
Glenn


----------



## aces11

alright guys, I appreciate the responses.  It is a hotpoint refrigerator, model no. ctx14cyxkrwh and underneath that...
rm750331

No strange noises, main fan on bottom runs, and fan inside freezer runs, but no cold air.

oh, and I brought it inside and left it on for an hour or so, and still just room air temp coming out. 

Next move?  thanks again.


----------



## inspectorD

Try Square Eyes trouble shooting flow chart.

Getting a new fridge nowaday's will save you money on energy in the long run.

Before you get someone to fix it ...spend the money on a new one.
Just my opinion.

By the way, Jeff1 stated you need to keep it on for 4-6 hrs before it will start to get cold.

Leave it on overnight...tell us what happens.


----------



## jeff1

> No strange noises, main fan on bottom runs, and fan inside freezer runs, but no cold air.



See if the compressor is running. Remove lower back cover and check to see if it is running/dead/clicking on and off.



> It is a hotpoint refrigerator, model no. ctx14cyxkrwh



Top freezer frost free style.

jeff.


----------



## aces11

Jeff, I didn't notice anything about the compressor, should it be making a noise, vibrating or anything?  sorry, I just don't know that much about compressors.  When I turn it on, the compressor doesn't seem to be doing anything, (Softball sized enclosed metal ball, ha) I'm guessing that's the compressor.


----------



## Square Eye

Ta-da!

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=743


----------



## jeff1

> should it be making a noise



Yes.



> vibrating



Yes.



> or anything?



Yes.



> When I turn it on, the compressor doesn't seem to be doing anything



Fan(s) only running and no compressor running = no cold air at all.



> I'm guessing that's the compressor









jeff.


----------



## aces11

ok, so I'm pretty sure now that the compressor isn't doing anything, just sitting there.  What should I do now?  anything to take apart and check, or is it just junk?  It would be great to fix it, let me know what's possible.  Thanks again.


----------



## jeff1

aces11 said:
			
		

> ok, so I'm pretty sure now that the compressor isn't doing anything, just sitting there.  What should I do now?  anything to take apart and check



Can check for 110-120 volts AC comming to the compressor with na volt meter...and can ohm the compressor windings for continuity with and ohm meter...but basically if the compressor is receiving power and not running...usually = new compressor time or new refrigerator time.

http://www.applianceaid.com/electrical_testing_tips.html

jeff.


----------



## aces11

could it be something as simple as the relay or timer being stuck or broken?


----------



## jeff1

For compressor not running....



> could it be something as simple as the relay



Yes possible....not overly likely on this style of a unit ( more compressors failing than relays )



> or timer being stuck or broken?



Not to stop the compressor only, no.

jeff.


----------



## aces11

hey guys, before throwing the whole thing out, I tried one last thing, replacing the overload.  I put it in, got it ready to turn on, and right when I plugged it in, I heard a pop.  Like a fuse blowing or something.  Same thing though, fans running, but no compressor.


----------



## jeff1

> replacing the overload. I put it in, got it ready to turn on, and right when I plugged it in, I heard a pop. Like a fuse blowing or something.



Compressor blew out the overload....seen that a few times  

jeff.


----------



## aces11

so why did it do that?  Should I toss it?  bad compressor?


----------



## jeff1

aces11 said:
			
		

> so why did it do that?



Compressor drawing too much hydro, shorted winding inside the compressor would be suspect.



> Should I toss it?  bad compressor?



$300-400 repair to replace the compressor or new refrigerator time.

jeff.


----------



## aces11

alright jeff, thanks for all the information, I really appreciate it.  throwing out tomorrow!


----------



## Square Eye

I'm going to miss it. 


Heh-heh


----------



## jeff1

aces11 said:
			
		

> alright jeff, thanks for all the information, I really appreciate it.



Your welcome! 

jeff.


----------



## pjbutler

i have hotpoint fridge/freezer and 18 mth old. compressor motor running but high pressure side not warm/hot. am i out of freon??? please help. paul uk


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Paul:
Your refrigerator has air channels in it. Make sure they are all open/cleared for good air movement. If it still makes ice, I doubt any shortage of refrigerant.
Glenn


----------



## pjbutler

ta for reply, pump running but no cooling whatsoever and definately no ice.
it is a combined fridge freezer but single pump. it presumably has diverter valve somewhere. thanks again for reply. paul


----------

